# Legitimate or not?



## Lindsey (Feb 11, 2013)

I recently discovered this website that features Maltese puppies for sell from various breeders in California that seems to be trustworthy on the outside, as it has a lifetime health guarantee. However, they frequently post new puppies available, and I just don't see how the limited amount of reputable breeders in California could pop out puppies so quickly. I also am having a hard time coming in contact with breeders in California period. The only person I have contacted is Stacy from Bellarata Maltese, and she has been so informative! Any California breeder recommendations are welcome!
Much love!:wub::ThankYou:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, Stacy would be my #1 choice! (both of mine are from her). But there's many more. There (in no particular order) Scruffy's Toys, RagTak, Arila, Richelieu Maltese are all wonderful breeders.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Stacy is wonderful, and if I was getting a second I would get him from her.

That being said, I got Gustave from Cynthia Landry in Phelan, CA and I wouldn't change that if I could go back in time. She is a great breeder too. Here's her website -
Scruffy's toys Maltese Yorkshire Terriers Puppies Show Dogs


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes! I got my Obi from Stacy . We are lucky in CA to have many wonderful breeders. Sheila Riley of Malta angels has beautiful dogs too . Aria Maltese has fabulous dogs as well. So many nice choices and i am sure you'll find a well- bred pup within state!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

My Pippa is also from Cynthia Landry of Scruffy's Toys, and I agree that she was a wonderful breeder to buy from. Like Aastha, I would also look to Stacy for my next malt without hesitation.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel's dam is from Sheila Reiley---she does have beautiful babies---as does Stacy! I can recommend both!


----------



## Lindsey (Feb 11, 2013)

Let me post the website its: maltese.californiapuppies.com


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Aww thanks you guys!

Is it the Calfornia Maltese Breeders site? If so - I don't even need to click on it. It's a brokering type of site - I can say with almost 100% certainty that any ethical maltese breeder WOULD NOT work with a site like this. Any breeder who cares where their puppies wind up would stay far away. If you think that the average maltese only has 2-3 puppies, this is a LOT OF LITTERS.

Their prices are the same (or more) than a good show breeder. :blink:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no, absolutely not. I almost cried looking at that site. Those puppies don't even look like Malts, poor little things....and the prices are out-effing-rageous for poorly bred dogs. Don't give that place a second thought, they are brokering mill-puppies. Evil, just plain evil.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Oh no, absolutely not. I almost cried looking at that site. Those puppies don't even look like Malts, poor little things....and the prices are out-effing-rageous for poorly bred dogs. Don't give that place a second thought, they are brokering mill-puppies. Evil, just plain evil.



And they aren't even in california. Substitute any state in the url and you'll get the same puppy listings.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lindsay, the Hanford show is this weekend (thur, fri, sat and sun) Come out and watch and meet some breeders! I can give you the ring times.


----------



## Lindsey (Feb 11, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Lindsay, the Hanford show is this weekend (thur, fri, sat and sun) Come out and watch and meet some breeders! I can give you the ring times.


I would love to!!! Definitely let me know the ring times and I will see if I can make it!

I was pretty sure it was a scam, thanks for confirming this. Also, thank you to everyone who has recommended breeders!


----------

